# Rut



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was just trying to find out what all of the other bowhunters are finding throughout the state. In my area the bucks are starting to get interested in the does. Has anyone seen any bucks that are rutting hard? 
I think when the full moon comes it will be time to hit them hard. Just trying to get some conversation started and see what all of the other hunters are finding.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I seen a bunch of bucks fighting, some scrapes and some bucks following does with there noses on the ground


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would agree give em 2 weeks and they should be in full swing. I have seen a couple of smaller bucks sparing, but nothing big. I will be using doe in heat the first weekend in november for that last chance big boy before the lead starts flying. Time to bust out the rattle-rack and the "BUCK GROWL", good luck boys. lets get them big ones before the gun season kicks off.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

In my opinion its shaping up to be exactly like last year. I would give them 3-4 weeks until full out rut. Right now the little bucks are doing a little running around...and I would say the big boys will be doing the running around in 1-2 weeks with full rut at about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Just thought I might add that we had the same weather conditions last year and halloween until gun opener was insane for me in the treestand. One night I had 15 different bucks run around the stand. A couple brutes that I couldn't even get to stop...but ended up tagging out the night before gun opener


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

keep us posted on how the buck growl works out for ya, I'm still not sold on it yet, but we'll find out once people get it out in the field!!!

I haven't been bowhunting in a whopping 11 days!!!! and won't get out again till the first week of Nov.!!! unbelievable, but I guess it's fine. getting lot done around the house :eyeroll: even ready to tape and texture :eyeroll: and insulate the garage :eyeroll:

sweet haysus

Tator


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It should be an interesting few weeks. I just talked to a friend of mine in that lives North of Devils Lake and he shot a 6x6 with double drop tines. He rattled him in and used doe scent. he said he came in on a string. He thought they were starting to rut in that area. I guess it might have just been a buck that caught a whiff of doe in heat and decided he wanted a piece. 
Hopefully i can find a bruser like that this week. it is suppost to be a decent week weather wise. with a cold front moving in it should get them moving. 
shoot straight.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I love hearing this stuff as I am going on my first year bowhunting.....I too bought the buck growler so we'll see what happens....wont know anything till wed. thurs....hafta work and am on call till then.......good luck to everybody


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yesterday morning I saw two 150+ bucks out in some CRP by a coulee here with about 20 does. The two bucks kinda prowled around, checking the does out but no real chasing. Does aren't ready yet I'd say. Perfect time of year to use your scents and calls! Get out there and enjoy the extra week of bowhunting!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Been out pretty much every night except for saturday, had seen some does getting chased out before friday but last night i was sittting in the stand and watched around 15 bucks around me chasing does all over the place. Definately the start of the rut- the does wanted nothing of the bucks yet though. Passed up a nice 8 pointer tonight-not sure if i will be kicking myself later for that one :-? good luck to everyone!!!

Lindberg


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

The "rut" is the breeding phase...so no they are not in the "rut" they are in the pre-rut. Sounds like some guys are seeing some action but where I am bowhunting I still haven't had much action yet..the bucks still don't seem that interested in the does, well I mean the "shooter" bucks. The little ones have been doing some chasing though. Hopefully this weekend works out better. Going to bring a decoy with this weekend and maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

The first does should come into Estrus around the 10th of NOV, Peak of the rut usually is around the 16th give or take a day. I have seen no evidence of much of any rutting behavior as of today. Saw a small buck sniffing behind a doe yesterday, that is it. The big boys know we are several days away but the they should start picking up the pace in a week as they will be chomping at the bit, making breeding scrapes etc . Last year on the 10th the rut had not fired around here yet I remember well, the buck I shot was by himself, and it was on the 10th. Just a side note I have seen "hot does" as early as the 6th of Nov but that is a rare occasion.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had a heart breaker today. I went out for the evening hunt, i put down a scent-trail and 3 wicks. I rattled and grunted a few times. I had about 20 cows walk by. I should have stuck one of them they looked tasty. haha I had a really nice 5x5 that i would judge low 150's come in with his nose on the ground. He came in and stopped in about the only place i coulden't shoot. He was behind this bush about 15 yards down the trail for about two minutes. Then i heard three doe's running the ridge directly up wind of the buck. He saw/ smelled them, and he took off like a flash. :evil: 
He got right behind them, and ran off into my dreams. He came back by about 20 minutes later, but didn't come within 60 yards. I just wish those doe's woulden't have ran by. 
I would deffinatly say they are starting to rut hard. I will be in that stand looking for him to make one more mistake.


----------

